# "An Idiot Abroad" with Karl Pilkington



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Just seen the 1/2 hour preview show for this new programme which is starting on Sky 1 HD on Thursday 23rd Sept at 9pm

If you like the podcasts etc that Ricky, Steve and Karl have done, then you'll love this :thumb:

The preview is currently on Sky Anytime for those with Sky+

Can't wait for the show to start, looks like it will be an absolute corker !! 

He's got a head like a ****ing orange :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Got the podcast yesterday, it looks brilliant, I can't wait


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I shall be keeping an eye out for this.


----------



## pilkers (Sep 9, 2010)

The full preview show is on youtube (linked from Ricky's blog):

Part 1: 




Part 2:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just the bloody preview has brought tears to my eyes laughing! Can not wait for this. 

'You must be the strangest man in the world!'................'You haven't been to China.' hahahahahahaha


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Is it me or does Ricky Gervais overdo the laughing?

He really annoys the crap out of me although he was great in The Office.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I watched this over the weekend. It's going to be cracking. 

That bloke is funny but I think I found Ricky's reaction even funnier. Lol!


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

is it only on Sky1 HD? or normal SD sky as well?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> Is it me or does Ricky Gervais overdo the laughing?


I really don't think that's him over playing the laughter, he just genuinely finds Karl Pilkington hilarious.

If you watch the special features on his 'Politics' DVD there's an interview with Karl Pilkington and you can tell he just finds him really funny, as do I haha.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Im looking forward to this aswell,i dont normaly watch tv unless is american chopper,deadlist catch,american hot rod ect 
Cant stand all them soaps! no wonder im a gaming addict


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Defined Reflections said:


> Im looking forward to this aswell,i dont normaly watch tv unless is american chopper,deadlist catch,american hot rod ect
> Cant stand all them soaps! no wonder im a gaming addict


I'm very much the same, I'll watch the motoring stuff and Top Gear of course.

But now This is England '86 and this is on the TV, it's something I'll genuinely try and watch.

Can't be ar$ed with crappy soaps and reality TV rubbish.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

sooooooo.now its pretty much come to an end what do you think ?? i think it fell on its **** quicker than drogba does.the china episode was brilliant i thought,certainly got me wanting to see the next few but they have all but come to a staggering halt on laughter imo.it just seems to be the same setups and jokes at his expense (lets make him as uncomfortable as possible etc) just a different location.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

The last episode didnt make me laugh once,(im a bit dissapointed) but overall its been good and i shall continue to watch the rest


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

Defined Reflections said:


> The last episode didnt make me laugh once,(im a bit dissapointed) but overall its been good and i shall continue to watch the rest


I was disappointed with a few of the episodes I have seen, Ricky's laughter seems to be over the top and it sometimes seems like Karl overplays the stupidity factor, I will continue watching but I don't think its as funny as family and friends make it out to be.


----------

